# Caesar Creek Water Temp Data



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Is there a location to get the lake water temp/O2 other than the LR-ACE website for the lake? They only update the chart every two-three weeks. Where does that data originate?

The Waterdata website only gives the outflow temp, which is drastically lower than the lake itself and is not useful for locating the thermocline or determining where the major temp drop is.

Surface temps fluctuate widely during the day son graph temps are only good for the first 2'.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

You have to reset the date. In the upper double lined box, reset the date in the right hand side and then click on "go". 

https://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/usa...od=&begin_date=2019-07-22&end_date=2019-08-13


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know what depth the readings are taken but if you go to the website below and in the upper double line box with radius corners, there are two small boxes on the right side of the big box that has dates in them. I put yesterdays date in the "begin date" box and todays date in the "end date" box. Then click on "go" in the upper right corner of the big box. Hope it helps.

https://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/usa...od=&begin_date=2019-07-22&end_date=2019-08-13


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks. I use that website but it only gives the discharge temp from the dam outlet. I have it saved on my phone. 

The other one is https://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/Miss...ures-and-Dissolved-Oxygen-Lev/Caesar-Profile/

They’ve actually updated this twice in one week. Maybe they heard me griping. This is the data I want.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

You can have it sent to your phone I have set every hour reads surface temps from wellman.
USGS: 18.4 degrees C Temperature, degrees C, 2020-06-23 19:00:00 Caesar Creek near Wellman OH
Txt STOP to cancel, or see water.usgs.gov/hns?juvhg


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the link I use and it always comes up with today's information:

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=03242350


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks, but that is the discharge downstream from the dam not the surface temp at wellman. It hasn't been in the 60’s for quite some time. Mid to upper 70s lately. Over 80 on really warm days.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Oops. Now I know why it's only good for up and down.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yesterday the lake’s surface temp was 76-77 everywhere I fished. Main lake and coves. Pretty uniform.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Yea, I haven't been since last Thursday, but that is what I found also. (hijack alert)→ By the way, are you still musky fishin'?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

bbsoup said:


> Yea, I haven't been since last Thursday, but that is what I found also. (hijack alert)→ By the way, are you still musky fishin'?


Yes. Although at this rate of temp increase it will be short lived. Especially with the 90s forecast. But CC has been good when the surface water is warmer. It’s when the temp is too warm, down to the thermocline, that things get dicey.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

82 on Thursday and I got 2 keeper saugeyes and 20 crappie biggest crappie 13 inches


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

We hit it again weds but the temps on the south side hit 84 before noon. It was 79 when we started at 6:45. As far as Muskie fishing, we’re done for now till temps drop back down.


----------

